# 2 day Warm up and a planned trip to Port Clinton.



## TightLinesEntertainment (Jan 10, 2018)

Ok this is a question for my guys who live up on or near the islands area... i been following ice reports,calling bait shops, and trying to get intel on what the lake is looking like for the weekend. Im locked into a prepaid hotel....I know we have been averaging 10 inches about the beginning of the week.... with a two day warm up +rain I feel the ice will still be safe once it firms up Friday afternoon definitely for walking .... but my question #1 - is about atv/snow mobiles travel.... is it firm enough now or by tomorrow to drive on #2 are there major cracks to avoid and do you have a location?#3 Am I crazy? Please help -only real info from those out there yesterday/today/ or there in the morning tomorrow... no opinions. Thank you so much to those who can help


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Honestly as cruel as this may sound I wouldn’t even make the trip if I were you. I canceled my trip for the weekend as well. With the warm temps and then the rain and the high winds they are forecasting for Saturday it’s just to risky to even try imo. Wait a week.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Look at the Lake Erie thread hope it’s not blown apart brother


----------



## TightLinesEntertainment (Jan 10, 2018)

25asnyder said:


> Look at the Lake Erie thread hope it’s not blown apart brother


Thanks me either. Not to familar with the threads yet... new to the site ... just joined.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

My buddy was up there today. Said it is a mess up there and he wasn't going to fish the weekend. It's not just the warm up that is going to mess with the ice but also the wind. Someone posted in the Lake Erie section about having to use ramps to cross the 911 crack. If the wind keeps blowing it puts a strain on that ice. I was up last weekend and found 12 inches of ice in some places but then when I moved in a little closer and to the west of Catawba it was only 8 inches of ice in there. Rickards posted on facebook yesterday or today saying that they would wait until next week when the cold temps come back in.


----------



## TightLinesEntertainment (Jan 10, 2018)

fishdealer04 said:


> My buddy was up there today. Said it is a mess up there and he wasn't going to fish the weekend. It's not just the warm up that is going to mess with the ice but also the wind. Someone posted in the Lake Erie section about having to use ramps to cross the 911 crack. If the wind keeps blowing it puts a strain on that ice. I was up last weekend and found 12 inches of ice in some places but then when I moved in a little closer and to the west of Catawba it was only 8 inches of ice in there. Rickards posted on facebook yesterday or today saying that they would wait until next week when the cold temps come back in.


Thanks again


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Lot of open water west and lot of opened cracks now with even more strong winds coming. Who knows what it will look like after tomorrow winds. Right now there is a lot of good fishing waters for miles off crane creek if only you could launch a boat out of the channels to fish it.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Push an alum pond bomber boat out there no way


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'm staying off, things will firm up this week.


----------



## TightLinesEntertainment (Jan 10, 2018)

K gonefishin said:


> I'm staying off, things will firm up this week.


Yep.... plans canceled change of location. Next weekend... calling for a short warm up again Saturday next week but I think after the teens and single Digits we should be good to go. Hopefully the warm air just doesn’t spill into the following week. Good luck to anyone out there who finds solid ice. Will check in again next week.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Bucket fishing next saturday!, 4-5 days of cold will heal everything up and build some new ice! I love bucket fishing on Erie.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

We got ice way to early. Big fish aren’t even past the islands yet. Be safe and remember Port Clinton fish company can sell you fresh fillets for way cheaper than the risk and cost of what you could lose.


----------



## tom Carroll (Dec 8, 2016)

Beepum19 said:


> We got ice way to early. Big fish aren’t even past the islands yet. Be safe and remember Port Clinton fish company can sell you fresh fillets for way cheaper than the risk and cost of what you could lose.


11.5LB 31" on 1/10/18 west of the islands about noon 24fow


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Good job. Few and far between in January. I’m just saying it would be nice to have had the ice in February/March. And we all know those fish Have the feed bag on then. We all go crazy when we get good ice on Erie. Believe me I’m one of them but i figure over the years it’s not worth it especially if you lost atvs or been rescued lol.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I have never fished Erie ice. Are there any airboats used up there? I would think those would allow you to cross any cracks and open water while still getting to good ice. No chance of losing an ATV or your life


----------



## Wacka (Dec 19, 2016)

Bluegillin' said:


> I have never fished Erie ice. Are there any airboats used up there? I would think those would allow you to cross any cracks and open water while still getting to good ice. No chance of losing an ATV or your life


Yes there are several airboat guides up there. I would recommend bill Saylor . Silver fox ice charters real class act!


----------



## TightLinesEntertainment (Jan 10, 2018)

K gonefishin said:


> Bucket fishing next saturday!, 4-5 days of cold will heal everything up and build some new ice! I love bucket fishing on Erie.


get in touch with us we are planning to fish fri/sat and would like to group with some people who are going out


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

After hearing of the reports the last couple days and spots not healing up that great I’m fishing inland. Some small walleye not worth it to me. I’m not spudding for miles don’t need to Erie ice fish that bad.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Let’s all pitch in a few bucks and buy a team ogf airboat. And share lol


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm fishing mosquito Saturday , and planning to go to Saginaw bay next weekend . Hopefully we get on Erie in Feb but for now I'm not playing out on Erie .


----------

